# Vitamins



## Jada (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi guys I wanted to know aside from me taking fish oil , fiber and a multivitamin 
What else should I be taking when I'm on cycle? Thank u for the help


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 26, 2012)

I take flax seed oil for digestion , glucosamine condroiten for joints (spelling?), and vitamin d and b12 along w/ fish oil


----------



## Josh30013 (Apr 26, 2012)

so i take vitamin D,B12,Calcium C, Fish oil, Milk thistle,L-LYSINE and thats it


----------



## Jada (Apr 26, 2012)

Going to add the b12 vitamin d


----------



## Pikiki (Apr 26, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Going to add the b12 vitamin d



Vit D I just post a thread about it, I found this article saying that helps test levels, is not a 100% clear but is good for you anyway.B12,C,Fish oil multi vit for me as well


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 26, 2012)

I take B-Complex,Vit B-6,NAC(excellent liver and antioxidant,plus stablizes HCG) 6000mg og fish oil/day Naicin 1000mg/day for HDL,Saw Palmatto for prostrate health


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 26, 2012)

I take Milk Thistle, Niacin, Vitamin C & D and Fish Oil


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 26, 2012)

NAC
B complex
Liver 52...when needed
Hawthorn berry   (blood pressure)
fish/krill oil
Bcaa
vit c & d
cissus.....(joints, blows away msm, glucosamine, chrodrine) (sp)


----------

